# Rare Fish Shows Up Off Cabo... A 300 POUND LOUVAR!!



## bluemarlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Ya just never know what you'll come across out there...

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/baja-bytes-gary-graham/462993-rare-fish-surfaces-cabo.html


----------



## David Parker (Nov 2, 2012)

Whoa Nelly!


----------



## Bhrama (Nov 2, 2012)

Funny looking thing.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 2, 2012)

I would have been afraid to bring it back to the dock, it would have been out of slot, the season would be closed, or it was on a protected species list. I hope it eats better than it looks.....


----------



## smoothie (Nov 2, 2012)

Bet it would be a great fight at full health


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cool fish. Wikipedia says they eat jellyfish.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Update: The first crew that found the fish floating say it was stolen from them... http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...lucas+ends+up+getting+stolen+in+bizarre+tale/

This story is full of rediculousness. First of all they didn't "catch" the fish they gaffed it when it was near dead floating at the surface, yet talk about it like it was some accomplishment. The bit about "Capt" Moreno swiping the thing is an issue in itself of course but the dumbest thing is ... who would eat any dead or dying fish found floating at the surface? I'm willing to guess there's some severe diahrea going around Cabo at the moment.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 15, 2012)

wow crazy story


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Very cool fish.  But there is NO WAY I would eat a dying fish I found inteh ocean...heck no.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

he eat good?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2013)

Whoa, that's a whopper of a fish.


----------

